# Is this Pinking?



## MrsLumpy (May 2, 2011)

This is our 2 year old Sphynx... She came to us from a cattery that was going out of business. She is unfixed and was living with an unneutered male... 
We have only had her a week, so I have no idea what her little nipples looked like before, but I don't remember them looking quite like this when we picked her up...
Is this pinking??


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmmm, they look fairly normal to me from my experiences with Sphynx's, but I have never had a pregnant one so wouldnt like to say for certain.

I'd get her taken to the vet anyway for a check up, if she has come from conditions like that, with a view to getting her spayed either now of after any possible kittens are born.

Poor thing sounds like shes had a tough life so far!


----------



## MrsLumpy (May 2, 2011)

We did take her to the vet on Monday for a general look over, then Wednesday for vaccinations, bloodwork and an HCM screen. She was negative on FeLIV/FIV/FIP and her HCM screen was good...
Dr. didn't feel kittens, but maybe it was too early??


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I have no idea I'm afraid but just wanted to say welcome to PF.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

MrsLumpy said:


> We did take her to the vet on Monday for a general look over, then Wednesday for vaccinations, bloodwork and an HCM screen. She was negative on FeLIV/FIV/FIP and her HCM screen was good...
> Dr. didn't feel kittens, but maybe it was too early??


Will you continue with the pregnancy if she is? If not I would think about getting her spayed asap.
Who was the male she was living with


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MrsLumpy said:


> We did take her to the vet on Monday for a general look over, then Wednesday for vaccinations, bloodwork and an HCM screen. She was negative on FeLIV/FIV/FIP and her HCM screen was good...
> Dr. didn't feel kittens, but maybe it was too early??


What do you mean her 'HCM screen was good?' ?

She looks pinked up to me, but then I dont know what she was like beforehand, she may have just had kittens which is why they are still big. is she a breeding queen?

when they pink up from 3 weeks the vets can normally feel them, but sometimes they cant!


----------



## MrsLumpy (May 2, 2011)

Glowworm*Mushroom - I don't think I have it in me to terminate a pregnancy. The father would be a sphynx as well...

Taylorbaby - Her HCM was negative... Dr. is writing up the numbers for me, but she said it fell within the safe zone...
I know for a fact she hasn't had kittens before... the breeder said that she thought she was infertile because she was 2 years old and had never conceived... 

Thank you all for your help... Ive never done this before and really want to do good by her... she is such a sweetie...


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

MrsLumpy said:


> This is our 2 year old Sphynx... She came to us from a cattery that was going out of business. She is unfixed and was living with an unneutered male...
> We have only had her a week, so I have no idea what her little nipples looked like before, but I don't remember them looking quite like this when we picked her up...
> Is this pinking??


Hi MrsLumpy!

Welcome to the forum. It does look like pinking but as she is hairless the nipples are going to be more obvious anyway. It is very possible that is just how they always are.

What country are you in? Is she registered with any feline pedigree organisation such as GCCF or TICA. Could you perhaps go back to her breeder and find out about the health of boy she lived with. If they are both registered on the active register you may well be able to find about about their pedigrees and get a mating certificate to register any kittens that you may have. If the breeder sold her to you believing her to be infertile, they may be interested to hear that that in not the case and advise you on what to do next.

That said, it's very possible that she is just a girl with prominent nipples. I know I can never use that as an indicator with my girl as her nipples are always pink and big!

You best bet is to visit a vet and take it from there.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum MrsLumpy 
May I ask if you are in the UK? From some of the expressions you have used I have a feeling that you aren't.
You have your cat under a vet, which is excellent and your vet will be the best one to advise you on the pregnancy - if indeed there is one. An entire female at the age of two sharing quarters with an entire male does suggest she may be infertile ( not definite) and it may be that it is a phantom pregnancy.
As regards testing if, as I suspect, you aren't in the UK, these may be done differently than we are used to.
I presume the cattery owner will be able to tell you if your girl has any registration papers should you require them. As has already been said by others, I do not feel that the value of potential kittens should be a factor in your decisions but I wish you the very best in whatever you decide.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I suppose it's all conjecture until the OP comes back and clarifies things. I'm assuming the cat was purchased as pet, given that the previous owner/breeder thought her to be infertile. It's commendable, though quite unusual, for the average pet owner to undertake the type of extensive health screening (which the OP mentioned) undertaken on a pet cat. I'm NOT saying the average pet owner cares less than than the average breeder. I can only assume that the OP was being ultra-cautious in having all these screening tests done and that's no bad thing.

OP, something you might want to consider if your cat is pregnant... some breeders are, unfortunately, more financially motivated than others. It's been suggested to you that your girls kittens (if there are to be any) will be "high value and in demand". This is a fact which may not be lost on the person you bought her from if you approach them for paperwork, etc, in an attempt to register the kittens. They may see fit to withhold any paperwork as, in effect, you have purchased a breeding queen (and one who, to boot, is pregnant with a possible stud fee also involved). The cost differential could be huge and they could well ask for it.

Course, you may decide to tell them to take a running jump if they did ask, but I think the advice offered re 'high demand, high value' could be a little short sighted and a slippery slope which you mighn't want to embark on.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Its 8 am here if she is in the States maybe she'll be on shortly and give us more info. My only recommendation is she has already stated if the cat is pregnant she DOES NOT want to spay. Read Read Read and ask specific questions. If she is not pregnant get her spayed before she goes back in heat as they are quite adamant about getting out and being bred when calling. Your vet may be able to scan don't know if they can do this with cats, then you will know for sure and will be able to make your appointment for spaying or preparations for kittens. Her nipples look a little pink and raised my 16 yr old who has never had kittens her nipples are flatter than that...Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I quoted you cause I was answering your question, now back to the question

This is our 2 year old Sphynx... She came to us from a cattery that was going out of business. She is unfixed and was living with an unneutered male...
We have only had her a week, so I have no idea what her little nipples looked like before, but I don't remember them looking quite like this when we picked her up...
Is this pinking??

pictures on post 1


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MrsLumpy said:


> This is our 2 year old Sphynx... She came to us from a cattery that was going out of business. She is unfixed and was living with an unneutered male...
> We have only had her a week, so I have no idea what her little nipples looked like before, but I don't remember them looking quite like this when we picked her up...
> Is this pinking??


 back open..


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I have no idea what I am allowed to write on this thread anymore.

Erm take her to the vet to ask? Sphynx's have prominent nipples anyway so ask the vet.

Then spay her after she has her kittens (at around 8-9 weeks), or now if she is not pregnant.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Its like the recent dr who episodes with the silence - record it quick before its deleted from existence :lol::lol::lol:

I'm glad though as some of the posts were gobsmacking from both sides!

OP They are quite prominant so I'd say its quite likely, a half decent vet should be able to confirm for sure though.

I would ask the breeder you got her from though just to make sure the potential father isn't directly related or has any health issues x

Also a full picture of her would be nice? I wouldn't have one myself (the whole hairless thing creeps me out a little) but they are stunning cats!!! (to admire from a distance for me) :001_smile:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think she might be pinking up. Another week should make it much clearer either way.

Liz


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I am no expert.. but can I see slight and I mean ever so slight bulges before her nipples?


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Not a huge help I know, but my 10 yr old female who has never had kittens has the TINIEST palest pink nipples. These look much bigger.


----------



## MrsLumpy (May 2, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice... I took her to the vet this morning and she said that she does look a little pinked, but that she still can't feel anything. She said to wait a week and bring her back...
She also said that she wasn't comfortable say that she is 100% NOT pregnant... 
So the waiting continues...

As far as the purchase of the cat... she is registered with both TICA & CFA... the father is registered w/ TICA and is NOT related...
I know that there is a lot that is involved with breeding and the sale of kittens, so I'm not sure we are up for that end of it yet!! I will talk to the breeder and see what our options are... (the breeder is a friend from childhood that should NEVER have gotten into it!! I could smack her!!)

And you're right, I'm not from the Uk... I live in Texas... While researching pinking, I ran across this site and you all seemed so nice... I hope you don't mind...:001_smile:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

MrsLumpy, what HCM screening did she have?

Daren't say anoy more than that


----------



## MrsLumpy (May 2, 2011)

Wow... seems like I missed some hub-bub... sorry if I caused any problems... 

As requested, here is a full pic of Isadora... it was taken about a week ago. She is somewhat camera shy so I'm lucky I could get any of her looking at me! 








The HCM screening... the vet did a cardio sonogram and measured thicknesses as several points. Then she put it into some kind of formula and got the numbers... I'm not sure of the exact details as I wasn't there... I had to drop her off... but that is how it was explained to me. I had read up on the Sphynx prior to picking her up and knew that getting a HCG screening was important and she had never had one... the breeder didn't think it was a big deal...


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Out of interest, have you bought her as a breeding prospect? Is that why you have had all the tests carried out? or is it just for your peace of mind


----------



## MrsLumpy (May 2, 2011)

As far as the testing, we did it because it was in the best interest of the cat... she has never had any sort of medical testing and I want to do good by her...
To be honest, I'm not sure about future breeding... my husband likes the idea, but I know that it is so much more work than just sticking 2 cats together!! There is research into the lines, genetics, health, making sure that you are bettering the breed, not cranking out kittens... I also know that you are lucky if you break even financially... You do it for a love of the breed and nothing else... It is something I have thought about in the past, but would need to reconcile my conscience...
I DETEST backyard breeders... and if it something that we would do, I would be bound and determined to be reputable... 
I'm looking into what all it takes and think it is something that sounds appealing, but I have quite a bit of research to go before I make up my mind... I've looked into clubs, associations, and mentors... If we are to become breeders, we will do it the right way, and produce quality, healthy kittens... I feel very strongly about that... 
That is why I'm not ready to do anything permanent with Isadora... I'm just not sure yet...
Please don't flame me... I'm just being honest...
If she is pregnant, it isn't something we planned or even wanted at the moment... honestly, it would be lousy timing... but I also feel strongly that life is precious and could never do anything to harm what could be growing...


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

MrsLumpy said:


> Wow... seems like I missed some hub-bub... sorry if I caused any problems...
> 
> As requested, here is a full pic of Isadora... it was taken about a week ago. She is somewhat camera shy so I'm lucky I could get any of her looking at me!
> 
> ...


Aw she's lovely even if she does look a little unimpressed 

You sound like you've done your homework already so I think you'll do fine either way :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Out of interest, have you bought her as a breeding prospect? Is that why you have had all the tests carried out? or is it just for your peace of mind


Thats fair enough! All I ask you to do is to read a post by GKskinner - re a rescue cat they took in!


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

MrsLumpy said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure about future breeding... my husband likes the idea, but I know that it is so much more work than just sticking 2 cats together!! There is research into the lines, genetics, health, making sure that you are bettering the breed, not cranking out kittens... I also know that you are lucky if you break even financially... You do it for a love of the breed and nothing else... It is something I have thought about in the past, but would need to reconcile my conscience...
> I DETEST backyard breeders... and if it something that we would do, I would be bound and determined to be reputable...
> I'm looking into what all it takes and think it is something that sounds appealing, but I have quite a bit of research to go before I make up my mind... I've looked into clubs, associations, and mentors... If we are to become breeders, we will do it the right way, and produce quality, healthy kittens... I feel very strongly about that...
> That is why I'm not ready to do anything permanent with Isadora... I'm just not sure yet...
> ...


no flames from me lady

its a *treat* to read a post like this

if 10% of cat owners were like you i would be a very happy lady

hope all goes well with isadora, and if you go ahead with the kittens, should there even be kittens, a mentor for this litter would be worth her/his weight in gold


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

some cats do take alot longer to get pregnant, some never want to or do!

Im glad that shes had all of her health tests done and her heart looks good 

Are you going to take her back in a few weeks to see if she is 100% in kitten or just wait a little longer? As I guess we dont know what she looks like before so her nips may always bee like that!

also did the breeder say she had been mated before? She may have had or have a infection which is why she cant get into kitten, or she may have got pregnant and aborted, did the breeder know anymore info for you?

lol she looks very impressed in that pic


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for clearing up the HCM thing! You've no idea how relived I am for you 

It's very refreshing to hear/read everything you typed tonight! No flames from me either 

If you need any help at all, and I have it in me to do so ... I shall give it without hesitation!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Please no one take this the wrong way but this is why it is best to ask questions rather than leap to conclusions.
MrsLumpy you would make a wonderful breeder I'm sure if you chose to go down that route with Isadora or any other cat. 
She looks as if she is a real character


----------

